# Repeated phone calls from Wyndham



## vckempson (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone else getting repeated phone calls from Wyndham.  I've been getting 2 calls a day for the last 4 or 5 days.  They are usually before we're up in the morning and after we're comfortable and cozy on the couch for the night.  I called Wyndham to find out if something was wrong with my account.  Nope all is good.  

What are they calling me for?  What do they want to sell me over the phone?  Who else is getting these calls?


----------



## bamasteve (Aug 23, 2011)

vckempson said:


> Anyone else getting repeated phone calls from Wyndham.  I've been getting 2 calls a day for the last 4 or 5 days.  They are usually before we're up in the morning and after we're comfortable and cozy on the couch for the night.  I called Wyndham to find out if something was wrong with my account.  Nope all is good.
> 
> What are they calling me for?  What do they want to sell me over the phone?  Who else is getting these calls?




Same thing was happening to us last Fall and Spring.  They kept wanting to offer us a few nights near a Wyndham in  hotel on a sales pitch.  Wife and I kept telling them that we already had enough points and didn't have enough vacation for additional trips.  Please don't call us again.  So they still keep calling.  It's like one call center doesn't tell the next call center that we have already told them we're not interested.  They kept calling for a few months.  It has finally slowed down this summer.  Doesn't seem like a good business model to me.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 23, 2011)

They were doing same thing to me, so I switched the phone number...gave them my prepaid mobile phone which I hardly used at the time. And now I never use it 'cause I got rid of that phone. Too bad for Wyndham.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2011)

They have my landline number - which I never answer nor have a machine on it. It is connected to my burglary alarm system.


----------



## vckempson (Aug 23, 2011)

That's what I thought.  If I change the number in their system, am I screwing up anthing where they'd really need to get me and can't?


----------



## Kozman (Aug 26, 2011)

I have all their phone numbers labeled as SCAM on my cell phone.  So, when they call, I laugh and let it ring.  They've only left a message once pleading for me to call back.  Fat chance.


----------



## Explorer7 (Aug 30, 2011)

vckempson said:


> Anyone else getting repeated phone calls from Wyndham.  I've been getting 2 calls a day for the last 4 or 5 days.  They are usually before we're up in the morning and after we're comfortable and cozy on the couch for the night.  I called Wyndham to find out if something was wrong with my account.  Nope all is good.
> 
> What are they calling me for?  What do they want to sell me over the phone?  Who else is getting these calls?



They actually have a do not call form or process within the member services side of the business. I used to get regular calls until I contacted member services and found with a little persistence a person who was familiar with the needed steps to have me removed. 

It’s now been about a year since I have been contacted by internal Wyndham sales calls.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 30, 2011)

Explorer7 said:


> They actually have a do not call form or process within the member services side of the business. I used to get regular calls until I contacted member services and found with a little persistence a person who was familiar with the needed steps to have me removed.
> 
> It’s now been about a year since I have been contacted by internal Wyndham sales calls.


 
Ironically the do not call regulations (legal remedies) do not apply to a company you have a business relationship with.


----------



## Explorer7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> Ironically the do not call regulations (legal remedies) do not apply to a company you have a business relationship with.



Actually I am speaking of an internal Wyndham process where you can request they do not call you for sales promotions.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

Explorer7 said:


> Actually I am speaking of an internal Wyndham process where you can request they do not call you for sales promotions.


 
I know what you meant, but you shouldn't have to OPT OUT, they should RESPECT YOU as a customer.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> I know what you meant, but you shouldn't have to OPT OUT, they should RESPECT YOU as a customer.



They still bug us and we sold our Wyndham Points about a year ago. I ignore them as I have the # labeled on the caller ID. What a pain.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 31, 2011)

If they cold call you, One request for do not call and you can get sanctions, as a "customer" you must jump through hoops to get the courtesy of not being bothered with no risk to them if they do not comply


----------



## Explorer7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> If they cold call you, One request for do not call and you can get sanctions, as a "customer" you must jump through hoops to get the courtesy of not being bothered with no risk to them if they do not comply




That’s true, I did have to jump through Wyndham internal hoops to stock the Wyndham sales calls..


----------



## siesta (Sep 1, 2011)

Im a wyndham owner, and get no such calls. I am on the do not call list, but apparently from what people are saying that doesnt matter.


----------



## vckempson (Sep 1, 2011)

siesta said:


> Im a wyndham owner, and get no such calls. I am on the do not call list, but apparently from what people are saying that doesnt matter.



What's your number?  I'll forward all my Wyndham calls to you so you don't feel left out.:rofl:


----------



## shaun401 (Sep 2, 2011)

My sister had me on her list as a person who would be interested in buying, however I ended up buying resale.  They offered me a "wonderful vacation that I couldn't refuse", but I told them I was already an owner.  I asked them last week to remove me, but the calls still come daily, sometimes twice a day.  I have them labeled as "Do Not Answer" on my cell.  If anyone knows how to stop the calls then I'm all ears.


----------

